# Ridley "Dual-Sport" Noah



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a Noah and a Damocles from Ridley. I go 6'1" and ride the medium size.

The Noah (an '07 model) I've used successfully as a Time Trial ride a couple of times. Most recently, I rode a very gratifying 40k flat course and the bike worked great.

The ISP, as configured on the Noah (and the Helium?) allows the seat head/mounting unit to be reversed. This lets you set up perfectly for time trials, at least with my body measurements.

I have a second 'seat head' and saddle, which I keep assembled. I have a full aerobar set up including all the cables. So it takes about half an hour to swap the road seat and bars over to the TT set up and all the adjustments are kept intact. Pretty neat.. The Noah has good aerodynamics. My only 'complaint' is that I like it for sprints and road courses so much that I always want it configured for the road so I don't get to work out on it in TT form very often..

The Damocles is great also. It's my "3hr+ ride of choice" and my usual crit ride.

Don Hanson


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

*noah*

Don, have you heard much about the 09 Noah and how it compares to the earlier model? I just ordered the 09 to be here around Nov but I havent heard much about it


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I read a peice in one of the online cycle publications about Ridley's as ridden by the Tour guys. Other than than, no..Don't know anyone who's got one nor have I seen one. I have seen the technology of the dual air foils they are using in the forks...I am kinda skeptical of that, though if Lotto rode it in the Tour I guess there is nothing wrong with it. I do like the quality of Ridley.

Don Hanson


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

According to Robbie the new Noah is 2 km faster than the old one (in his 79 km/hr sprints) Its a bit hard to ride in the peleton as he has to keep braking while it takes some getting used to round the corners - it is also 100 g lighter. By the sound of it an alltogether different beast that needs some time to get used to.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*I've been told...*

My Dealer (3 ring Cycles) just returned from Interbike, where she fondled the new Ridley Dean TT ride. 50 of these are supposed to be in the US come Dec. sometime and they are somewhat pricey. Supposed to be the Bling bling ride for TTs, slotting in to the price spread right with the Cervelos..

The 09 Noah, looking at the new Ridley web posting, looks like it has forks from the Excaliber...100 grs of weight reduction..that's a small weight..but the '08 that I ride does not feel heavy anyway. I like the asthetics of the new Noah, with the curves, etc. but I am going for a Helium, keeping my '07 Noah and re-selling in my Damocles. The Damo is so similar in ride feel to the Noah that it's a bit redundant having both...

Don Hanson


----------

